# Breaded Rabbit



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

More than one way to...


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like bunny is the toast of the town.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cracked me up...but then I am easy!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 21, 2012)

Welsh rarebit?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think this is a Welsh Rabbit...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 21, 2012)

Hossenfeffer!

So cute.  They sure love my tulips!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2012)

Had to pin those!  So cute!!!


----------



## forty_caliber (Feb 22, 2012)

Pancakes anyone?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2012)

Cute!!!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 22, 2012)

Breaded rabbit, just in time for Easter dinner!  I prefer my rabbit brandied, in a whole grain mustard sauce.


----------

